# Strawberry River and Tigers



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I decided to give the Strawberry River a shot, thanks to your suggestion LOAH. Turned out to be a great day. I arrived just after 8:30 AM, I was expecting a bigger river than what was there. But determined to give it a try I headed down the hill. The first little stretch I fished was slow and very shallow, that was not very productive at all... so I bypassed the slow stuff and started looking for riffles and deeper pools (I was fly fishing by the way). First little run I found I pulled a few small browns out then hooked into a nicer brown. Then I came up on a few beaver ponds and caught one really nice brown on a olive BH bugger that gave me a heck of a fight on my 4 weight. He was the only one to bight out of there so I just continued on up stream fishing my little egg pattern and catching lots of small brownies. It was a very productive morning. Lots of deer on the hill side that watched me the entire morning, it was a good way to begin the weekend. 
This was the first nice brown I caught, using a little glo bug
[attachment=0:10fjfxfz]IMG_0863 (225x300).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
This big boy was in the beaver pond, a very good fighter, caught him on the olive BH bugger
[attachment=1:10fjfxfz]IMG_0861 (300x400).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
[attachment=2:10fjfxfz]IMG_0864 (263x350).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
[attachment=3:10fjfxfz]IMG_0865 (400x300).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
Here is the little glo bug i was using
[attachment=4:10fjfxfz]IMG_0862 (300x400).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
These tigers were caught at a private pond I got some access too on my way home, just wrapping up a good day of fishing with some pretty tigers.
[attachment=5:10fjfxfz]IMG_0868 (400x300).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
[attachment=6:10fjfxfz]IMG_0867 (347x400).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]
[attachment=7:10fjfxfz]IMG_0866 (400x300).jpg[/attachment:10fjfxfz]

If the photos looks a little off, its because I was playing around with an APP changing the colors and whatnot... so I hope you enjoy!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! I'm glad you did well on the river and at least got one bigger brown from it.

That glo bug was tiny! Good job.

Neat looking tigers.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

